# Motogp 2013 Is Go!



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Been looking forward to this all winter, it always seems to drag with only winter testing to get my "fix" from. Well the waiting is over and it's all systems go!

Unsurprisingly, in free practice Lorenzo is right on the pace out of the gate, but so is Rossi, Marquez and Crutchlow. Great to see Cal up there at the sharp end (again) and to see Vale hasn't lost his MoJo, like people have been saying.

Pedrosa seems to be still looking for the right set-up in mid-field, hopefully they'll have found some more pace for the last free practice session later. Not sure about Dovi, he started off looking good but that was before others began to find their set-ups and got dialled in, which left Dovi looking like he'll be lucky to hang on to the mid field during the race. It was also good to see Bradley Smith on the Tech-3, I'm sure that once he finds his feet he'll be showing us what he can do on that very quick satellite bike.

Fingers crossed for some great racing this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Proper motor racing! :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to have dealings with Honda Racing and met Rossi briefly a dozen or so years ago. Great to have Moto back :good:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

RTM Boy said:


> I used to have dealings with Honda Racing and met Rossi briefly a dozen or so years ago. Great to have Moto back :good:


 :notworthy:

Rossi can do no wrong in my eye's, a genuine legend.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The fastest rider (my favourite) on the planet has retired.










That aside I never miss a Moto GP. This is MHO.

Carl Crutchlow is the racing equivalent of the English football team ( and I love â€˜em)

Pedrosa, always the bridesmaid. Maybe this year.

Lorenzo, No 1 and he wonâ€™t give that up easy.

Rossi has it all to do but if anyone can do it he can.

Anyone else? Well they got to make themselves heard.

Canâ€™t wait for the racing to start. Does anyone remember Sheene losing it at 175MPH?

Happy days, used to love watching him at Brands.






:yes:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Qualifying Live on Euro Sport 2, today from 15:50 :thumbup:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

cant wait , only have free view and its not on till early evening ,so going out for the day on the king , not sure where yet > http://www.prescottbikefestival.co.uk/

http://www.lynnsravencafe.co.uk/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

tixntox said:


> Proper motor racing! :thumbup:
> 
> Mike


Are you sure, these guys a lightweights compared to these boys, no run off areas or sand traps to save their @arses here 

Proper motorbike racing :lol: :lol:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Proper motor racing! :thumbup:
> ...


and i will be there this year !!!!!!!!


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I love MotoGP, can't wait for it to start. I would love to see Rossi win at least a few races with his new Yamaha.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

How about Dovi eh! 

I think the qualifying format will take some getting used to but overall a great session. For me, out of the 3 classes the Moto 3 was the most fun to watch.

Can't wait for the main event :thumbup:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

What a Race!! :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

How true. the DOCTOR is in the house.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

The Doctor was really enjoying himself getting past Pedrosa and Marquez. Sooooo much more entertaining than F1 these days...IMO, of course.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^

And people were saying Rossi is finished, washed up at 34. I wonder what they think now! :lol:

And what can you say about Marquez, he's so amazingly talented with a great MotoGP career ahead of him - a future legend maybe?

And I wonder if Pedrosa's best shot at the championship has already passed him by....?


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

IMO riders like Marquez and Crutchlow (gravel trap sojourns apart) are going to be the future, but Pedrosa's only 27 so he's far from being washed-up just yet although, as the commentators noted, being passed so easily by the Doctor won't have boosted his confidence.

I get the feeling that we are going to see quite varied results at different tracks this year. I can't wait :yes:


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

What an opener 

Rossi's back :notworthy:

Mugello tickets booked :yes:

R


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Ryan P said:


> What an opener
> 
> Rossi's back :notworthy:
> 
> ...


What a great choice, Rossi mania will be in full force there! :thumbup:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Doctor is back! :notworthy:

I was so pleased to see him carve his way up to 2nd. After the awful 2 seasons with Ducati I was beginning to wonder if he'd been surpassed by the kids but last night proved he's still so sharp and fast. I still think Lorenzo will take it but looks like Valentino will make it one hell of a season.

I could not be more excited to watch this year's races; I am also planning to take a trip out to Holland for the Assen GP. :thumbup:


----------



## henlex1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

I will put my hand up, i thought that Rossi would be finished after two seasons on the poisonous Ducati, but full credit to the man. Awesome!! Cal has his work cut out for him but hopefully he will be on the podium soon. Pedrossa has had too many chances and should be made to ride moto 3"s. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

KO_81 said:


> The Doctor is back! :notworthy:
> 
> I am also planning to take a trip out to Holland for the Assen GP. :thumbup:


I went to the Assen GP a few years ago in 2006 - it was when Colin Edwards almost won his first GP but fell off on the last corner. Doh!

It's a great track to visit and the Dutch are really friendly. When we left Assen we headed south to Utrecht for a night out on the beer, and every motorway bridge was covered in people waving at all the bikes heading home! Other road users moved over to make

an unofficial "bike lane" on the motorway too, something you'd never see here in the UK.

Bikes for as far as you could see


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Marquez has got pole!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

...and a superb maiden win...cracking race from Texas

This chap will go far... :yes:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Good to find more bikers and fans of Moto GP here. This season is shaping up to be a belter. Expecting much more to come from Marquez, Lorenzo, Cal and NEVER bet against The Doctor. Tissot Moto GP watches anyone?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rekhmire said:


> Good to find more bikers and fans of Moto GP here. This season is shaping up to be a belter. Expecting much more to come from Marquez, Lorenzo, Cal and NEVER bet against The Doctor. Tissot Moto GP watches anyone?


You were saying.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Should be an interesting race this weekend, the usual suspects are all on the pace.

I'll be cheering for Rossi and Cal.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I wondered how long it would take for Marquez to to start upsetting people.

I think he can consider himself off Lorenzo's Christmas card list now, and I'm sure he'll pay Marquez back in kind.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Dirty Habitz said:


> I wondered how long it would take for Marquez to to start upsetting people.
> 
> I think he can consider himself off Lorenzo's Christmas card list now, and I'm sure he'll pay Marquez back in kind.


Amen to that. It was only a question of time.

As far as the Moto GP watches go, I may well end up with the blue quartz one, but there is also a Tom Luthi watch which is limited to 2112 pieces, which is a really nice looking watch.

Meanwhile, I'm off to the BSB at Oulton Park tomorrow )


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirty Habitz said:


> I wondered how long it would take for Marquez to to start upsetting people.
> 
> I think he can consider himself off Lorenzo's Christmas card list now, and I'm sure he'll pay Marquez back in kind.


And trotting out the same excuses as he did in moto2 last year to try & justify a blatantly dangerous move.

He should be yellow-carded; again!


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

If Mr. Marquez was that sorry for the move then he should have given the place back to Lorenzo, he went in far too hot and basically smashed into the bike in front and gained a place. It amazes me that the powers that be haven't penalized him.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

There has been hot debate about whether or not Marquez should be penalised for the "pass" on Lorenzo, and the overall consensus from the paddock is No, it was a racing incident.

Lorenzo, of course, is fuming about it, especially as his Team refused to lodge and an official complaint, so it's a double kick in the teeth for the champ.

Race director Mike Webb said this about it - "The final and unanimous decision was that it was a racing incident. We have seen carbon copies of this many times in the past" (Rossi and Gibernau in 2005 for instance).

So we now have a brand new grudge match between Lorenzo and Marquez, or "Spanish Civil War" as MCN put it :lol:.... and we haven't really had any grudges since Pedrosa and Lorenzo finally kissed and made up last year, so it should spice things up on track.

Having said that, I don't think Jorge would do anything reckless as he's matured into a very worthy champion over the last 3 years, and for him, I'm sure revenge is a dish best served cold.

Roll on Le Man :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

MARQUEZ THE MERCILESS.

Remember what Mad Max Biaggi once said â€˜â€™this is motorcycle racing and not ballroom dancingâ€™â€™

Personally I think Lorenzo made a mistake and left the door open.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I think Lorenzo saw it coming and gave Marquez room to go deep, he just didn't expect him to go in that deep.


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

MotoGP, it's not knitting :notworthy: , only just watched it on iplayer as I was away.....

cheers

b


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice to see Valentino up near the sharp end again.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

marquez will be quick until it bites him.........then we will see


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well no more Moto GP on the BBC anymore.  I never miss a race so I have to make a decision soon. I havenâ€™t got Sky and I canâ€™t have BT. Moto GP has it for Â£80 for the season.  It looks like my best bet but before I sign up has anyone got any better ideas?

After all we all like a pit lane walkabout on a Sunday. :thumbup:










and what happened to Dirty Habitz?


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Get a now tv or something like that and maybe either get sky day pass or an android jail broken box?


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

Dilemma here too. I left BT last year due to their apalling service and moved to Sky for my broadband. Three months later they announced the BT Sport deal. I've always liked Sky TV and I'm happy with that. Not happy about having to pay an extra Â£12 a month plus a connection fee to add BT Sport, so that I can watch my favourite sport. More to the point I don't see how selling the TV rights to a company who will have less viewers than the previous combination of Eurosport and BBC, will help Moto GP grow. Dorna have sold out UK viwers for short term cash over the longterm future of Moto GP in the UK.

I've resisted shelling out so far, but hate the idea of missing out on the racing.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Docta13 said:


> Get a now tv or something like that and maybe either get sky day pass or an android jail broken box?


 I had a look at the Sky day pass and thats not a bad idea, thanks, but its a tenner a go and after 24 hours thats your lot. So I registered on the Moto GP site last night for free and will probably sign up for the Â£80 package this week. That way I wont miss the testing from Sepang. I think thats at the weekend.

I can hook up the laptop to the big screen and then dip in and out of all the racing anyday I like. The 710 is also bonkers about the GP so that helps.

Cant wait for the season to start now. :yes:

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm still in dillema over it. To add it to Sky on HD it's Â£15 a month on top of my current subscription, plus a Â£15 connection fee. Then I'm thinking "two races a month? For the sport I love, it's not that bad." I just hate the idea of supporting pay per view sport. I mean, simple question, does BT BRoadband go to more homes than BBC and EUROSPORT combined? If not then, irrespective of the quality of the programming, if less viewers are watching, that can't be good for the growth of Moto GP in the UK.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Same here.

I only want to watch motogp from BT Sportâ€™s offerings, so Â£12/m + Â£15 connection = Â£123 (this season) by my reckoning, is a bit steep L & the motogp video pass is only suitable for streaming to a pc/laptop/tablet, according to a reply I received, â€˜Smart TVs are not officially supported by motogp.comâ€™.

Doing a bit of trawling seems to turn up two other cost-effective options; either,

1. a separate satellite dish & decoder tuned in to receive free continental Eurosport channels, ~ Â£100 to Â£150 depending on equipment spec, etc, or

2. a smart tv box like this one for around Â£100 mark (which has BT Sport available).

Both of these options will give you oodles of other channels & you will own the equipment, not just a rental/subscription fee - that will no doubt increase next year. A Decoder/DVR combo for 1 above gives you prog/series recording options, 2 above is only able to record real time to additional hdd.

A tad more in depth research is needed before I pay those BT robbing g*ts

Cheers

R

At least BSB & WSBK are still on Eurosport & Sky â€" I checked yesterday.


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was looking ....I think they got you by the nuts........pay up to bt or miss out

I don't really wanna give em the wedge but can't see any other option


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

saxon46 said:


> I was looking ....I think they got you by the nuts........pay up to bt or miss out
> 
> I don't really wanna give em the wedge but can't see any other option


I know! Gutted to shell out anything to support pay per view for bike racing, but hate the idea of missing out. Especially with Rossi on a charge.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just signed up on the MotoGP site this morning and have been watching the practice. Bonkers. Â£80 for the whole season. Have â€˜it. :big_boss:


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

saxon46 said:


> I was looking ....I think they got you by the nuts........pay up to bt or miss out
> 
> I don't really wanna give em the wedge but can't see any other option


a BIG +1 on that - the additional sat dish set-up is only viable as long as 2 Eurosport channels (Fr & De) remain free to air, the rest are encrypted :wallbash:

So if you want to record the action, seems like BT Sport is the only option :angry:

BTW, have you seen the commentary team??????

Ho hum

R

Nice pic Scott :yes:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

The only thing I can think is to cancel subscription at the end of the season.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Rekhmire said:


> The only thing I can think is to cancel subscription at the end of the season.


For sure - without a shadow of a doubt!

R


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

If you get bored, in between races, you can put a paddock girl slide show on. :wub:


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

signed up bt sport watched the first two races.......not to bad.....ryder/huewen a good pairing

dunno about toseland tho......mr cardboard

but on a good point is only a monthly suscription so end of the season......bye bye bt


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

We should see Suzuki back next year I hope. Testing is going well for them. Latest picture.


----------

